# Merc parts



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Ebay


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

I've got a good spare prop if need for a 90 Merc.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Outside of the dealers themselves the only place I have consistently found parts is Boats.net

Gotta warn you though, you may be waiting a while.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Outside of the dealers themselves the only place I have consistently found parts is Boats.net
> 
> Gotta warn you though, you may be waiting a while.


This. I waited almost a month once for a carb jet from boats.net


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If you are looking for parts for the motor you recently picked up, that is going to be tough as most of the part have been obsolete for several years.

You are going to need to get a good source for schematic and a list of motor junkyards.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks guys. Ducknut, yep, it is for that motor I bought. I've talked to the boat.net people. They've said they don't have the parts...but cane get them. To me, that translates into, "they'll buy them from somewhere else, mark up the price, then sell it to me." I don't like middle men!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Better you than me, oyster...I've done my time tearing down parts motors.
Very few marine salvage yards that deal with used outboards.

Have you tried these guys? http://www.marinepartsoutlet.com/


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

What type of merc and what year what parts do you need? Pm me because I may forget to check back at this thread.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> Better you than me, oyster...I've done my time tearing down parts motors.
> Very few marine salvage yards that deal with used outboards.
> 
> Have you tried these guys? http://www.marinepartsoutlet.com/


Nope but I will give them a call too. I'm flip-flopping all over the place these days. Today alone I changed my mind 3 times, remote > tiller > remote. I called 3 different places too.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Remote!!!
Deep down you know u want to!..
If youve ever taken apart a brokn tiller arm you'll know that a tiller isnt really "more simple, less parts to break"..
Its about the same, minus the arm cramps and you got somethin to hold onto with a steering wheel.

I was reading a thread on the hull truth about people that have experienced rays jumping while the vessel was under way and taking peoples heads off and stuff. Makes me glad I got a console to hide behind ;D


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Ive been back and forth between remote and tiller and even though I keep deciding to stay tiller, every time I make a long run I'm wishing I had remote steering...Gonna save that for my next boat now that I for sure know that's what I want.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Did you try smalloutboard.com ? They might have what you need.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I've always had good luck with iShopMarine. Never had a problem getting parts for my '86 merc thru them.
http://www.ishopmarine.com/


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

what merc parts do you need?? i have a couple of mercs sitting up..and i have a merc mechanic that has a pretty good collection of parts motors...


----------

